# Other Woodworking?



## Linster (Feb 2, 2005)

For those of us here who turn pens (and I hope it's all of us), what other woodworking do you do?


----------



## Linster (Feb 2, 2005)

Since I posted this poll, let me be the first to add my other "woodworking" experiences.

I got my first exposure to woodworking some 30 odd years ago when they first started letting us "girls" into shop classes in High School. I built a nice shelf, a cabinet for my stereo and turned a 4" diameter candle stick. I still have and use those projects today.

Bought my first scrollsaw back in the early 90's after watching the RBI demo for years at the Big E. Knew I could teach myself that craft. Made a few things for Christmas gifts and then lost interest. Pulled the old saw out of hybernation about 4 years ago, upgraded to a DeWalt Scrollsaw and have been at it ever since. 

The type of scroll sawing I mainly do is portraits and scenes and some occasional useful or decorator type things (mini clocks, tealite holders). Do all of my custom portrait designs and some other designing of patterns as well.

Have been wanting to get back into using the lathe for several years but my brother took my dad's old lathe to Florida with him and left me with nothing to practice on. Then just before Christmas this year I decided to buy myself an early Christmas gift and purchased a Turncrafter lathe. Been reading up on books, visiting this forum and learning a lot as I go along. It's been a month since I've turned on my scroll saw but not to worry, I'll be at it soon getting prepared for the upcoming craft show season.

Linster
www.portraitsinwood.freewebspace.com


----------



## Gary (Feb 2, 2005)

It only lets you vote for one choice. I do bandsaw creations, jewelry boxes, furniture, and a multitude of other projects all in wood.


----------



## dougle40 (Feb 2, 2005)

> It only lets you vote for one choice. I do bandsaw creations, jewelry boxes, furniture, and a multitude of other projects all in wood.



Me too!!


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 2, 2005)

Linda, as you well know I am also a scroller... 
But I also turn bowls, lidded boxes, tops and other items that strike my fancy... 
Since the lathe has become so addicting, the scroll saw tends to collect a lot more dust than it used too.. LOL.. But I am still designing and selling my patterns and they are doing real well for me..


----------



## tomwojeck (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm trying to learn how to do bowls and other turnings, but I also spend a good bit of time doing carpentry/furniture making.


----------



## redbulldog (Feb 2, 2005)

One more selection would have been very good, that is one that states "all".


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 2, 2005)

Both my wife and I are involved in Woodcarving & I make knives for carving as well.


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 2, 2005)

I've got to agree...need to be able to choose more than one.  Many of us do lots of things.


----------



## Scott (Feb 2, 2005)

I can only vote for one?   ;-)

I have made the occasional piece of furniture.  I turn bowls occasionally.  I have a scroll saw (but really haven't used it yet!).  But our biggest woodworking project is our cabin!  Home improvement and carpentry is what got me in to woodworking, and we still do lots of this!  This next summer we will be finishing the interior of our cabin with a nice wood wainscot, with drywall above.  And on the upper level we're going to have tongue and groove pine on the ceiling!  We're going to detail the master bedroom in aspen.  Oh, the fun we'll have!

Scott.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 2, 2005)

Linster,
Don't tell an RBI owner that you "upgraded" to a DeWalt, you'll never hear the end of it!
I used to split my time between scrolling and turning, but after I taught my girlfriend how to use the DeWalt, I turn when ever she comes over. Either I teach her to turn or buy another DeWalt!


----------



## Daniel (Feb 2, 2005)

I was only able to vote for one. but several would apply. from other turnings, scrollsaw work, and even carpentry. even other would apply at moments in my life.


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2005)

I selected "other" because I have no other ability in woodworking--heck, I'm just now starting to be able to turn a respectable pen!


----------



## Gary (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm one of those <b>_Hawk_</b> guys, and I'm still biting my tongue.[]



> _Originally posted by Woodbutcher68_
> <br />Linster,
> Don't tell an RBI owner that you "upgraded" to a DeWalt, you'll never hear the end of it!
> I used to split my time between scrolling and turning, but after I taught my girlfriend how to use the DeWalt, I turn when ever she comes over. Either I teach her to turn or buy another DeWalt!


----------



## Travlr7 (Feb 3, 2005)

Like what appears to be the case with many of us, I too, do many other types of woodworking. Turning is my first love.

Bruce[]


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 3, 2005)

7th year of pen turning, too many years of woodworking...[]


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey, what happens if you want more than one?  

I do carpentry, fine furniture, other turnings, woodcrafts, and band saw items.  I have not gotten into the scroll saw completely, but I am working on it.  

I cannot help it I have sawdust in my blood.  

Some people snort drugs, I snort sawdust!


----------



## GlennM (Feb 3, 2005)

I do other woodturnings (bowls, winestoppers, etc).  My other woodworking activities are mostly home repair/improvment.  Either "Honey-do" or "Daddy-do"...


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 3, 2005)

I could have used an all catagory but spend most of my time on the lathe these days.


----------



## wayneis (Feb 3, 2005)

I chose other because like the others, I could only have one pick.  Betcha can't just pick one.  Anyway I do jewerly boxs, picture frames, cabinetry.  Other than my cabinets, most all of my pieces have at least some exotic wood.  Either made of exotic or as an inlay.  The most expensive and largest jewerly box was one that someone ordered for his soon to be Wife and I sold that for twelve hundred dollars.  I'd like to do a few more of them.

Wayne


----------



## Linster (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />I'm one of those <b>_Hawk_</b> guys, and I'm still biting my tongue.[]
> 
> 
> ...



I guess I have to clarify. I didn't purchase the RBI. When I said I upgraded to a DeWalt, I upgraded from a cheap $99 Ryobi scrollsaw. Didn't mean to offend any of you Hawk users.


----------



## Gary (Feb 4, 2005)

No problem at all, Linda. I knew that's what you meant.



> _Originally posted by Linster_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 4, 2005)

If it's in wood, I've fiddled with it. Furniture, boxes, bowls, trinkets........someday I may jump into musical instruments.....we'll see if my kids develop any musical talent.


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Feb 4, 2005)

You didn't include an "all aspects of wwodworking" option.  That would be my coice if there.  I've been playing at this woodworking thing for over 30 years.  In the last 2 or 3 I'm finally starting to learn a little something (I think.  But, turning, in any size, form, or fashion, is my favorite thing to do.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2005)

I just started turning pens 8 months ago. For the past 20 years I've been a part time cabinet maker and furniture restorer. I spent the last year learing to carve wood.


----------



## opfoto (Feb 5, 2005)

Just started turning with pens so far. Some scrolling crafts. Usual shelves, Honey-do's...etc


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 5, 2005)

I make duck and other game calls on the lathe. Still trying to learn bowl carving. Woodworking includes small items like shelves or whatever, no big furniture. A little woodcarving but I'm not patient enough to be good at that. I'm setting up a 3D duplicating machine and will soon be making gunstocks and replicating parts for antique furniture restoration and other things.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 5, 2005)

I started my woodworking involvement by making a plywood canoe over 35 years ago now (my son still has it though)---it was too heavy so I made a strip canoe.  Then I made wood mailboxes, bandsaw boxes, hand mirrors, etc.  Finally, one day I guess about 15 years ago I unpacked a lathe I'd had in a box for a very long time.  Now, the other woodworking has been left in the dust.  I mainly turn pens, but have done some calls, lamps, and ornaments, and hope to do some peppermills.


----------

